# بحث ودراسة عن الهوائيات



## nnaammaa (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لدي بحث فلا اعرف من اين ابدء واين ابحث 
الى اخوتي المهندسين و المهندسات فارجو مساعدتي في اعداد دراسة شامله عن الهوائيات وطريقه عملها وتكون مدعومة بمعادلات رياضية 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (6 مايو 2007)

لاتقلق اخي او اختي العزيزة فيوجد لدية برامج المكتبة الالكترونية ومن ضمنها antenna الهوائيات وانشالله احملو وتستفيد انت واخواني واخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات وتدللللللللللللل


----------



## م.الـحـربي (6 مايو 2007)

وعليكم السلام ..

أسس نظرية الهوائيات والارسال
http://www.arabelect.net/theori/234.htm

هذا كتاب شامل وممتاز في هذا المجال ..
http://www.sudanham.bizland.com/book/preface.htm

الهوائيات ..
http://www.moqatel.com/Mokatel/data/Behoth/MElmiah12/Kahrba/Mokatel3_1-5.htm

منتدى هواة اللاسلكي ..
http://www.laselki.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=22

البروتوكول المعـــــدل 
لاشتراطات تركيب 
المحطات الاساسية للتليفون المحمول
( ماكروسيل )

http://www.tra.gov.eg/arabic/DPages_DPagesDetails.asp?ID=215&Menu=1


ونأمل اننا قد ساعدناك فيما طلبت .. نسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق ..


----------



## nnaammaa (6 مايو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

الاخوة اعزاء م.الحربي وعبدالله الدليمي جزاكم الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك على المبادرة


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (7 مايو 2007)

الي اخي العزيز انا اعتذر لان يوجد عندي برامج يخص dsp معاجة الاشارة الرقمية واثناء التحميل انقطع الخط وانا اعتذر جدا وانشالله في وقت لاحق ابحث عن موضوع في الهوائيات وشكرا للجميع


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (7 مايو 2007)

عفوا يوجد عندي كتاب الكروني يخص معالجة الاشارة digital signal prossing
dsp


----------



## nnaammaa (7 مايو 2007)

*شكر*

الاخ عبد الله الدليمي شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك ما قصرت :77:


----------

